# Wanted



## RB Motorsport (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello Users,

We are on the search for the Gearbox speed sensor from a GTS/T (only need the red toothed drive - see picture below)










If anyone has anything, call or email us on:-
01704 822 848
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## zimmersquirt (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi guys, have you tried Amayama ? I bought a new drive gear from them , arrived in 6 days so good service defo 

HTH


----------

